# Veritas dovetail saw (14 TPI rip)



## BerBer5985

I agree with the above statements! I bought the set of small saws which is this dovetail saw, a crosscut saw, and 20 tpi rip cut saw (which I've yet to find a great use for yet) and learned to cut dovetails on. it works well being that it's heavy, and grip works for me and it's sharp. I bought a lie neilsen thin plate dovetail saw as an "upgrade" and I must say that this is just as good or better of a saw, especially for the price. I actually have made better dovetails with this say than I do my lie neilsen. Am i bashing the LN saw, heck no because it's a beautiful saw and cuts great, but I wouldn't say any better than this saw. It inspired me to buy the set of LV carcass saws which are also great for the money and a good size for most smaller joinery. I would put this dovetail saw up against the best in the business in regards to quality of dovetails and I think you'd be pleasantly surprised. Good review!


----------



## felkadelic

Like BerBer, I first bought the dovetail saws and quickly upgraded to the tenon saws for larger work. I find that the tenon saws are my go-to saws, even for situations when the dovetail saws would be suitable.


----------



## Purrmaster

I don't think Veritas makes a tenon saw. Please feel free to correct me.


----------



## felkadelic

My apologies, I misspoke. This is the saw I was referring to:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=66066&cat=1,42884,68511&ap=1


----------



## nwbusa

Time for LV to start making tenon and panel saws, IMO…

Thanks for the review. I agree, I enjoy using my LV dovetail and carcass saws. Great quality tools.


----------



## Straightbowed

yep I just bought one but dont have a clue about cuttin dovetails but I guess I be learnin


----------



## Kreegan

Veritas does not make tenon saws. They make a couple of carcass saws, which might be what he's talking about. I also bought the 3 saw set with this dovetail saw, the crosscut saw and the finer toothed dovetail saw. I love them! I'm really seeing improvement with my sawing in general and with dovetails specifically. They are a great value.

Rich


----------



## Joshuah

I have this same saw and I think it is great! The first dovetails I tried were by some of those "dovetail saws" you talked of…absolute crap! Good saws make a world of a difference.


----------



## lumberjoe

At 70.00 I may have to try this out. I am also very frustrated with my current dovetail saw and was considering going much more expensive than this. I actually cut one dovetail a day and have been doing so for about 5 weeks. The ability to follow a straight line is the secret to hand cut dovetails. With my current saw, it is tough to do so due to the mechanical effort needed to bite into the wood.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Mosquito

I would also like to see Veritas making Tenon and Panel saws… I have a LN crosscut panel saw, and it's great, but I bought it used, and don't want to fork out the $225+shipping for a rip panel saw… I've also been looking at tenon saws from various makers as well…

Great review, thanks  I had thought about picking up one of these for a small tenon/joinery saw. So far I've just been using my LN dovetail saw for everything.


----------



## Purrmaster

I haven't tried the LN saws (too expensive). But everything I've heard about them is that they are fantastic, like of all LN stuff. I'd be curious to see a head to head between Veritas and LN. I suspect it would be a draw in many cases.

That being said, I'd so love to have one of the LN bronze block planes.


----------



## Straightbowed

yes I have used mine finally and cut my 1st dovetails in a practice board they lined up thats all I can say about that. need lots of practice but dovetails are fun when you mark them rite lots to learn


----------



## WoodworkGuy

Lee Valley is a really innovative company, who designs and sell high-quality products, reasonably priced.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I have Lie-Nielsen saws, and I like them lots.

I've tried these saws, belonging to a local school, and they're impressive. To me, they felt great in my hand, tracked great, and cut cleanly. These saws are a bargain, and I highly recommend them on a regular basis.


----------



## startingfromscratch

Dunno if anyone will see this, but I'm fixing to get a couple of these saws this weekend at a local wood working show.

Folks recommend the 14tpi dovetail to start learning dovetails with?

Is the carcass saw a good option for cutting tenons by hand?


----------



## GrumpyBear

I'm also beating my brains about which one to choose, looks like the LV is the easy way out with a relatively good price for a great product, I just can't fathom the idea for paying hundreds of $$$ for a mere sheet of steel with a fancy handle on it, and I could name a few. You can buy a set of LVs for the price of one of these fancy ones, do you "really" think that they will cut (3-6 times) faster/better than a LV?
I think that (I still have to try them) a pair of the LV carcass saws will do the work for some tenons and also dovetail, without shelling more for the dovetail special saws (less the thin saw).
Thanks you all for your opinions and comments.


----------

